# John Deere 6300 Dieing out



## CGW1980 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a John Deere 6300 that will crank but it seems that the hydraulics are bogging the engine down, because when I use any thing hydraulic the engine runs fine but as soon as I release it starts choking the motor down.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds almost like the hydraulic pump de-stroking valve is not working. Has someone been working up in the front of the tractor in the grill/radiator area lately? Check to see if the de-stroking valve solenoid wire is broke or not hooked up.


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

You could try putting a pressure gauge, either on the P port at the back of the tractor.. or put a gauge in the SCV's.. just becareful.. it sounds like the controll pistons broke in the pump, and has put it into full stroke.. if this is true, it could be pushing 5-6000psi.. which is why the engine is bogging down.. so becareful with the gauge.. the PSI should be 2950-3000 psi..
When the piston breaks it can be replaced, but usually it has chewed up the slippers on the pistons, and sometimes the swash plate.. (Oh, and you can not get just the controll piston from deere, you will get an entire pump.. might be able to find one at a pump shop.) But if the tractor has a lot of hrs.. it might be time for a pump. 
You can also pull off the case drain for the pump.. (it should be in a line that comes up off the side of the pump and across the top of the pump, and back into the diff case. ) pull the line and look at the amount of return oil.. I don't remember the specs.. but there shouldn't be a lot of oil.. just a case drain. 
As someone else stated.. the Compinstator valve (de-stroking) could be stuck.. its on the housing on the top of the pump.. the one with the flat screw driver adjustment.. (I've never seen one stuck.. doesn't mean it cant.. Usually its the load sense valve that sticks... and U don't get any pressure..)

If the pump is screeming or help.. I would bet the controll pistons is broken... (it was updated with later tractors.. ) 
Bryan


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

When you operate the hydraulics its giving the high pressure oil someplace to go.. releaving the pressure... 
Remember your sitting on top of the pump.. haha..


----------

